# Ravenguard teaser on Black Library



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/the-ravens-are-coming.html

Any idea what this will be? I'm hoping for a new novella. I dont think it will be anything to do with Deliverance Lost as there is already an ebook and audiobook, but I guess it could be an unabridged audio?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I think its 40k! Not sure what though. And I dont think its an audio. The books they are making into unabridged audios are first and foremost Dans an Grahams works.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow, as far as trailers/teasers go, that was just epic! Oh wait, did I say epic? I meant terrible.


And btw, It's 40k
http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/labyrinth-of-sorrows-mp3.html


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

What was the point of that trailer? :scratchhead:


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Angel of Blood, your link is to an audio book apparently already released (Jan 2012).

Using my detectoring skillz, the Youtube video is tagged 'horus' and 'heresy' so I think it might be a new story (admittedly this isn't forensic level analysis!). The cawing of the ravens is also very similar to the sounds from Raven's Flight.

Maybe I'm just hoping too much...


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmm, well the *sorry* on the description links to that audio book, perhaps it's a follow on. Either way it's an utterly pointless trailer.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

It'll be a new limited edition Raven Guard novella. Awesome. 


LotN


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

No, this should be the announcing of Gav Thorpe's new Ravenguard trilogy.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/prey-ebook.html

Here, its a simple Raven Guard short.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

forkmaster said:


> http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/prey-ebook.html
> 
> Here, its a simple Raven Guard short.


The trailer said May 7th though, wonder if the short is just something to go with it? Weird.....


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

I think the eshort is the next teaser that BL said about yesterday when the posted the trailer


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

This can't be it because it's already released.It sounds like this short is the prequel to Labyrinth of Sorrows (the audio drama) so this might just be to get us into a Raven Guard mood for what they release on the 7th.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I think it will be either a new SM battles novella featuring Raven Guard or a Horus Heresy limited edition novella perhaps explaining why that guy from Raven's Flight (The one with the dreams-human not astartes) has the funny dreams that cause the remnants of the chapter to rescue their brothers from Isstvan 5.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I think it will be either a new SM battles novella featuring Raven Guard or a Horus Heresy limited edition novella perhaps explaining why that guy from Raven's Flight (The one with the dreams-human not astartes) has the funny dreams that cause the remnants of the chapter to rescue their brothers from Isstvan 5.


That's one thing which was missing from DL. It felt Gav was gonna expand on that in the beginning, but Marcus characted almost disappeared in the novel.


----------

